# Vasco-Modena Park record mondiale di pubblico pagante.



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2017)

Non era più successo dal 1991 ( Band A-HA a Rio con 198mila persone paganti ) da allora nessuno si era mai più avvicinato minimamente a quella cifra . Ma da oggi ( ieri ) il nuovo record mondiale appartiene a Vasco Rossi che con 220mila paganti straccia il precedente record e arriva al primo post nella classifica di tutti i tempi.

Incredible ma dietro a lui troviamo artisti del calibro di Michael Jackson, Madonna, Metallica, Pink Floyd ecc ecc . 

Curiosità , il record di tutti i tempi per pubblico NON pagante appartiene a Jean Michel Jarre – Mosca 1997 che riuscì a radunare *3,5 MILIONI di persone* per il suo concerto.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Maggio 2017)

Che vergogna!


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2017)

Epic Trash


----------



## Butcher (25 Maggio 2017)

Ma scherziamo?


----------



## juventino (26 Maggio 2017)

Ha ancora un simile seguito questo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2017)

Magari tra un po di tempo sti record li faranno gente come Benji e Fede per cui teniamoci stretto Vasco


----------

